# Has anyone tryed Garden of life product called



## 12 surgeryslater (Sep 23, 2003)

I just recieved info about this line of products with the main one being PD ( Primal Defense ) I want to know if any one here has tryed it? I am about too try it the guy who makes it has crohn's and if you go to his web site www.gardenoflifeusa.com you can read for yourself!I am not a speaker for them or donor to them, I am just tired of being sick and this seems too give me some hope! hope u are as excited about it as I am bye


----------

